# LF Quality Docile Companion GSD



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

My husband and I just went through the terrible ordeal of having to put our beloved 9 year old GSD to sleep. We would love to have another GSD in the home. We live in Northern Arizona but are willing to travel or accept a shipped dog.

Roxi was a CKC stock GSD, no fanciness about her. We found her on Craigslist a few days after we got married 9 years ago. Not knowing anything about the breed, we paid the $350 for the cute 13 week old puppy from a couple who could not keep her in their apartment. 

Roxi was an awesome dog. She listened very well, was extremely docile with other pets and people. She was like the momma looking out for everyone, making sure you were still behind her when walking, taking care of the kitties and puppies. She always watching out for her younger Papillon brother Charlie who now seems to miss her very much. In the beginning, she was a big wuss and we often found her hiding in the shower if she got in to trouble. She was always by our side, never needed a leash and always listened when called, unless a bunny may be in the distance but as time went on, she did ignore the bunnies and came back to us. Everyone loved her because she was so obedient. She was always on guard, watching out for us. I remember when we were moving across country, we were outside at a truck stop. My husband had left to use the bathroom. Out of nowhere, Roxi starts barking real loud. There was a man in the distance... she was protecting me! I could always trust her to never bite, scratch or jump. Of course, some of this came with training but she was always eager to please us so that helped training greatly. We'd go swimming at Lake Powell and if you went under water, she was in the water immediately, making sure you were okay. She did have her naughty times but it was always our fault... leaving the bread on the counter, the garbage out, the potatoes in the pantry... lol. We miss her so much and we really want a dog with a similar disposition. 

Any suggestions where we should start looking? My biggest concern is of course hip and elbow issues. She didn't seem to have any but I had her on supplements for the last few years when I noticed her hobbling a bit and it stopped it. She did pass due to extreme IBD that we were not able to get under control and the vet said she might have had cancer as well. I read that this was a common ailment of GSD's and would really like to find a breeder that has bred this issue out of their lines. She must have been a backyard breeder pup because she also had an inverted vulva. 

Price: $2500ish

We really just want a loving GSD that would love to have fun out at the lake, camping, hiking and hanging out at home. Here's a picture of her last day with us, at the lake and with her little buddy Charlie.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think an american show-line would fit well into what you are looking for. I don't know much about ASL breeders, but we have a mod here @dogfaeries, who owns some very nice-tempered ASLs and may be able to give some recommendations. 

Sorry about the loss of Roxi, they leave such a big hole in our lives once they are gone.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ll ask around, and see what I can come up with. I do love my ASL!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

you might want to look at white shepherds, too. A gal who works at my vet has a white shepherd and it is a big cream puff.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

White, sable, purple... color is not a concern, lol. We've also considered a standard poodle but I'm not sure.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Standard poodles are great! I know several people with standards and they are smart, fun dogs


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> Standard poodles are great! I know several people with standards and they are smart, fun dogs


 I keep looking at pictures of both and I really think I'm all about GSD's. Even my husband says he doesn't think I want a poodle, lol. I think he is right.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Honestly any type of GSD would work for want you are wanting... As their temperament and drives can very a lot in a litter. I think the biggest thing would be more of finding a reputable breeder who has pups placed into situations like what you are looking for. A good reputable breeder will take that information and choose out the best prospect for your situation. Obviously working lines normally tend to have higher drive, but finding the right breeder with quality dogs that have nice off switches, they make super companion dogs. Good Luck!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes a good reputable breeder can match you up for what you are looking for every pup in a litter is different.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

I've spoken to one breeder so far but will definitely keep looking. I didn't get that "I can find you a good personality" type vibe. It was more about how if the dog ended up sick there was a 3 or 5 year guarantee on a replacement. Any suggestions on breeders from anyone?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Roxi sounds like she was a wonderful companion. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you find the perfect new puppy to add to your family. Although I've never owned one, I agree that an American showline (ASL) might best fit your expectations. If you make a post asking for breeder recommendations in your region, and describe the lines and kind of dog that you're looking for, I'm sure you'll get some guidance. I've had a handful of GSDs, and they've all been wonderful, but I'm not sure that I've had one that I would describe as docile. I guess that would depend on what you mean by that word. The typical GSD needs rules, structure, boundaries, mental and physical exercise and training--as I'm sure you know.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

sebrench said:


> Roxi sounds like she was a wonderful companion. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you find the perfect new puppy to add to your family. Although I've never owned one, I agree that an American showline (ASL) might best fit your expectations. If you make a post asking for breeder recommendations in your region, and describe the lines and kind of dog that you're looking for, I'm sure you'll get some guidance. I've had a handful of GSDs, and they've all been wonderful, but I'm not sure that I've had one that I would describe as docile. I guess that would depend on what you mean by that word. The typical GSD needs rules, structure, boundaries, mental and physical exercise and training--as I'm sure you know.


Roxi wouldn't hurt a fly but I suppose that was due to training. She was just super sweet with a kind disposition.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Your best bet is an ASL from bloodlines with good health and longevity. Personally I don't care for the ASL overangulation but temperament and health are a lot more important.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

A three or five year guarantee??? Sounds pretty good to me ... of course if it turns out to be more "dog then you expected???" That may be good thing. The whole Breeder picking a puppy for you??? Is kinda alien to me, I like to pick and chose my puppies myself and the right pup tends to chose me! 

But whatever if the puppy is not available locally then "my" approach does not work. That being the case, it does seem to be the case that if you find a quality Breeder and you are honest with them in what your expectations are and what you want from your puppy?? A quality Breeder can match you up with the right puppy. In all things GSD, "Temperament" is key, good luck in your search and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

I love Tre'Good German Shepherds in Flagstaff.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

I am so sorry you lost your beloved Roxi. IBD can be lethal--I lost two GSDs to it. 

Sent you a PM about an ASL breeder who will probably have the kind of GSD you are looking for.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> A three or five year guarantee??? Sounds pretty good to me ... of course if it turns out to be more "dog then you expected???" That may be good thing. The whole Breeder picking a puppy for you??? Is kinda alien to me, I like to pick and chose my puppies myself and the right pup tends to chose me!
> 
> But whatever if the puppy is not available locally then "my" approach does not work. That being the case, it does seem to be the case that if you find a quality Breeder and you are honest with them in what your expectations are and what you want from your puppy?? A quality Breeder can match you up with the right puppy. In all things GSD, "Temperament" is key, good luck in your search and sorry for your loss.


Our breeder had one of these "three-five year guarantees" and it was bull crap. Basically you can return the dog to her and she would give you a new puppy... who wants to do that when you love your dog?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Our breeder had one of these "three-five year guarantees" and it was bull crap. Basically you can return the dog to her and she would give you a new puppy... who wants to do that when you love your dog?


LOL, well yeah that would be a pretty good "weasel clause???" 

Most likely if there is an issue with a dog/puppy, only "serious" dog people would get a pay out as it were?? I would doubt "Pet People" would consider (send us the defective dog and we will replace ) as a viable option, I would not myself.

But it does at least "imply" that the breeder has faith in is his dogs. The long term guarantees that I have seen with "Boxers" require documentation of the dogs issues before the "Warranty is honored." It might even require the dog be flown out to the "Breeder's" Vet to confirm the given condition?? But if the given condition is there, the owners keeps the "defective" dog and a replacement is given. 

That's just what I've seen but it's all "Breeder" stuff, not my thing. There are lot's of "Breeders" here, maybe they will explain how they do things???


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

The breeder wouldn't require me to return the dog.

Anyways, I've found a couple breeders with WGSL's but I'm being told that ASL is the way to go. Just hard to find a breeder it seems. My husband also wants more of a straight back rather than large angulation. Doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where are you at? Hollows Hills in Clarks Summit PA breeds ASL and WGSL. Very nice dogs. Great temperaments.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Northern Arizona.


Jax08 said:


> Where are you at? Hollows Hills in Clarks Summit PA breeds ASL and WGSL. Very nice dogs. Great temperaments.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could contact her. Not sure what her policies are for shipping.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

There is a wgsl conformation show in Scottsdale coming up. That would be a great place to see some dogs and meet people.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Great! Do you know where I get information on where and when it is?
I googled it and wasn't able to find anything.


mspiker03 said:


> There is a wgsl conformation show in Scottsdale coming up. That would be a great place to see some dogs and meet people.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pm sent.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

melissa282 said:


> Great! Do you know where I get information on where and when it is?
> I googled it and wasn't able to find anything.



www.southwestschutzhund.com and go to the event list. It is the weekend of dec 1st.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

I contacted her today and waiting to here back. I'm pretty impressed with her buyer's agreement. It's also nice she is only 2 hours from us. Is this where you got your dog?


Beau's Mom said:


> I love Tre'Good German Shepherds in Flagstaff.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This was from your other thread. I know another breeder mentioned but not so close by do not know if they ship. How was Theishoff
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=720002


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> This was from your other thread. I know another breeder mentioned but not so close by do not know if they ship. How was Theishoff
> WGSL or ASL in AZ/CA/UT/CO/NM - German Shepherd Dog Forums


Still waiting to hear back from her. She said on FB she would get back to me yesterday but did say she was very busy.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes


----------

